# February 2013 Member of the Month.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*FEB 2013* 

It's time to announce Member of the Month for February 2013.











*Boc*​
Boc has been a member of Heresy since the 19th of March 2010 and was soon under the wing of Commissar Ploss in the Fiction areas of the site. Quickly drafted to the Heresy Staff Boc has worked hard for the areas he was assigned. 
Maybe you know him as the man who say's haha a lot in the chatbox or maybe you've seen the frankly bizarre 'Ask Boc' thread in the ask a moderator sub-forum. Then again you will probably know him from his work on the Heresy Online Fiction competitions such as H.O.E.S.

As of late he has expended a huge amount of effort in many areas of the boards as can be seen if you look at the announcements forum. Sprue DataBase drives, Awards and many other sections of Heresy have benefited from his drive and enthusiasm.
It was this that earnt him the dubious honour of an Orange Global Moderator nametag. ( Mainly so Vash can throw more random work at him.) 

Thank you for being a massive part of making Heresy Online the great place that it is! I hope you will all join with the staff in congratulating and thanking Boc.

Now let's see what he has to say for himself.................



Boc said:


> Real name: Nate
> Heresy Online user name: Boc, not BOC, not BOc, just Boc, not an acronym, dammit!
> Main Army: Necrons, Oruscar Dynasty
> Location: Savannah, GA, USA
> ...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done Boc !

Anyone who puts Ender's Game as his fav book is a top bloke in my book.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I see you earned it.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Congratz Boc!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats. I like your Contemptor too.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well deserved and well earnt....congrats Boc


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Huzzah!

Congrats Boc, a more than well deserved award :drinks:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheers guys, it's much appreciated to receive this honor


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Congrats Boc! Since you already have a staff parking spot though I'm keeping the Member of the Month one until someone who isn't staff wins. 

Also what Boc didn't mention (besides the smile being fake) is that isn't him in the photo! Boc's secretly a giant chicken (yes, as in the bird!). Infact the clue is in the acroymn he calls his name. It actually stands for *B*ig *O*l' *C*hicken!

That's right Boc, I'm onto you and your Chicken Boo like ways.:wink:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Also what Boc didn't mention (besides the smile being fake) is that isn't him in the photo! Boc's secretly a giant chicken (yes, as in the bird!). Infact the clue is in the acroymn he calls his name. It actually stands for *B*ig *O*l' *C*hicken!
> 
> That's right Boc, I'm onto you and your Chicken Boo like ways.:wink:












:laugh:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats Boc! Also, fear not for I'm working on a new DA in-depth analysis this week.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

well done old bean!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done Boc, you deserve it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done.

And thank you for the "shout out" (I think that is what you young persons are calling it).


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, fine, I'll continue working on one of those CSM tacticas that I left bound and gagged in the cellar. No thanks to you abandoning our side and selling your CSM, though.

Gratz on the laurels and acclamation, by the by.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats Boc old chap.

Bit insulted in insulting decent British (like the sport you call soccer) stuff but as I cannot think of any reason why I deserve this accolade more than you I just have to say well done!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Boc!
Btw, since HAAWGS is gone, Rocket City Gamers has picked up the slack. Their site is "decent" but a bit slow at times. However, it is ALWAYS easy to find a game and they do monthly get togethers.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Btw, since HAAWGS is gone, Rocket City Gamers has picked up the slack. Their site is "decent" but a bit slow at times. However, it is ALWAYS easy to find a game and they do monthly get togethers.


Lol well I also moved from Huntsville to Savannah so that doesn't really help matters with regards to HAAWGS


----------

